# Old MTD Transaxle Malfunctioning



## miataman2001 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello. I have an older (mid-80's I think) Lowe's MTD lawn mower. The 758 model. It is equipped with a 5 speed Tecumseh transaxle. I believe the Tecumseh model number is 794358.

I was mowing my lawn last week when the thing ran out of gas. After refilling and restarting, the mower would only move in reverse or 1st gear. And it was VERY slow. I tried starting it up again yesterday to mow, and it would only engage in 1st again, then after a several feet wouldn't move at all. I left it overnight and removed the deck this morning. The drive belt, while never replaced in at least the 9 years I've owned it, seems fine. It's engaged at the engine pulley and at the transmission pulley, and both pulleys turn with the engine running and the transmission pulley disengages when the clutch is depressed.

Before starting it this morning, I tried pushing the mower in reverse and 1st, but it wouldn't move. The rear wheels seemed locked up because I was just scooting it across the grass. However, after I started the engine, it moved again in reverse and 1st gear, but it just creeps along. For a few years now the mower would buck if I didn't have the shift lever just right in each particular gear. I don't know if that helps in troubleshooting. I don't know if this could be a brake issue. I never set the parking brake on this tractor, though. Or, being rather old, should I drop the transaxle and open it up for inspection?

Thank you.


----------



## miataman2001 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Problem Solved!*

Apparently the incline assist lever was partially engaged, which was engaging the disc brake. I lubricated all the pivot points for that system, and all is well now.

I'm very glad the transaxle was not the issue!


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Those old tecumseh/peerless tranaxels are tougher than people give them credit for.


----------

